

A New Law Could Change the Way You Build Database Applications - jayro
http://www.sqlmag.com/print/sql-server/A-New-Law-that-Will-Change-the-Way-You-Build-Database-Applications.aspx 

======
adk
I don't understand. How can a state law apply to out of state businesses?

